# Old Shipmate



## daveyjones (Mar 27, 2006)

Bobby Dunkley is looking for old shipmate Allan Lynds. sailed with him on the ***berland, Iberic & Austalind. Believed he eventually married and resided in Napier area NZ and since moved to Brisbane?

cc Daveyjones


----------

